
Panda Update: Google Lowers The Boom On eHow.com - tortilla
http://searchengineland.com/google-lowers-boom-on-ehow-com-73327
======
michaelpinto
This restores some of my faith in Google — I went crazy when Panda first hit
trying to figure out how eHow escaped, and now it turns out that they didn't.

